# Ideal time/locations for Pompano



## smike47 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm trying to plan a trip specifically targeting pompano. Ill be trying April 14-17th. what area would be the best during that time frame? Gulf or Atlantic? Any tips and advice on that would be apprecaited... I always seem to target them during the wrong times on the panhandle.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well youre not gonna get them in the Atlantic from the panhandle unless you have a hell of a lead slinger!

As far as the time of day goes, evening and mornings are best.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That time of year there is no better stretch in my opinion than from PC to Gulf Shores. I personally fish Gulf Shores, Orange Beach and Perdido Key hard that time of year and have had amazing action with pompano up to almost 6lbs. 

This year may be even more exceptional as we are still catching pomps and it appears more have stayed throughout the winter since the water temps have stayed much higher than average. I'll be at it again in the morning.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do they stay around all summer?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I always use tax day (apr 15) as a guide to when the pompano will be here. In may opinion, best time for to catch them. Set up on any beach with a 2 hook rig (sand flea or fresh peeled shrimp) in the morning and you will get some. The Destin jetties are full of them them. Have fun


----------

